# Sterlite SAM300AX model - all lights are on



## rohit0571 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Sterlite SAM300AX modem - all lights are on*

I have a Sterlite SAM300AX router with a mtnl limited connection.  Yesterday when I tried to open the internet, most of its light got on and the lights were changing very slowly and it could not even connect in 15 min.

Pls tell what could be the problem....?


----------



## rohit0571 (Mar 5, 2013)

Can't anybody help...........


----------



## rohit0571 (Mar 6, 2013)

still waiting............


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 6, 2013)

be clear when asking questions.which lights(internet,lan,adsl etc) are blinking?which are steady?what has changed from before when you were facing no issues etc?


----------



## sujeet2555 (Mar 10, 2013)

maybe you modem hanged .turn off and restart .
it happens to my utstar modem sometimes (maybe due to heavy traffic) .all the lights are steady on .data light doesn't blink ,just steady on.then net don't work.


----------

